# Greg Welch Memorial Charity Show - October 24th (Atlanta)



## FloridaSPL.com (Jan 19, 2008)

*4th Annual Greg Welch Memorial Charity Show*

Country Living Station (on Hwy 365)
4336 Cornelia Hwy
Lula, GA 30554

FloridaSPL.com will award a $50 gas card to the competitor who drives the furthest to this event. 

IASCA
Db Drag
Usaci
MECA



Entry fee: $10 and a toy to donate to charity.
Show starts at 9am
More info: 678-617-5262


----------



## FloridaSPL.com (Jan 19, 2008)

MECA 3X
IASCA 2X
USACi 2X
dbDrag 1X

Entry fee is only $15. This is shaping up to be a large show, tons of people have shown their support and have committed to coming out.


----------



## FloridaSPL.com (Jan 19, 2008)

Best of show trophy..


----------



## scyankee (Jun 13, 2009)

Anybody going to make it to this show???


----------



## kickinaudio (May 15, 2009)

Dave Brooks will be there. Some people from Elite are coming.


----------



## pyropoptrt (Jun 11, 2006)

I'm going to do my best to compete at this show as well.


----------



## kickinaudio (May 15, 2009)

pyropoptrt said:


> I'm going to do my best to compete at this show as well.


If you're coming from MS, you'll probably win that $50 gas card.


----------



## kickinaudio (May 15, 2009)

bump for this Saturday.


----------

